# Glänzende Haut



## summerissa (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich finde Bilder mit schimmernder Haut unglaublich schön. Nun habe ich schon alles versucht so einen bronzenen Schimmer-look in die Haut zu bekommen, z.B. mit Abwedeln oder Farbe verändern.... klappt aber alles nicht so wies sein soll:

hier mal ein paar Beispielbilder, es geht um das Bild, bei dem das Model einen Schwimmreifen in der Hand hält. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich das Model jedes Mal einölt und selbst mit Öl kann man keinen so schönen Effekt erzielen  

http://www.philipp-paulus.com/portfolio.html

weiß jmd wie das geht?

Vorab DANKE


----------



## Leola13 (8. Mai 2009)

Hai,

als erstes einmal der Kurztipp von boromir :




> Hallo,
> 
> hier eine Anleitung wie ich es immer mache:
> 
> ...




und dann gibt es bei photoshop-weblog jede Menge tuts dazu.

Ciao Stefan


PS Wobei du den Einsatz von Visagisten und perfektem Fotoshooting nicht unterschätzen solltest.

Warum nicht jedes mal einölen, wenn das Model mehrere Tausend € pro Tag bekommt ?


----------



## summerissa (8. Mai 2009)

juhuuu,
danke ich werde es ausprobieren.... bin mir aber noch nicht ganz im klaren, dass mit weichzeichenarbeiten ein solcher Glanzeffekt entstehen kann wie auf dem gezeigten Bild


----------



## summerissa (8. Mai 2009)

hmmm also habe es ausprobiert, aber so ganz klappt das nicht wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte... bzw. es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist 

Gibt es noch andere Ideen oder Vorschläge wie man eine solch glänzende Haut erreichen kann?


----------



## Leola13 (8. Mai 2009)

Hai,

da gäbe es auch noch nasse Haut bei DOCMA

Ansonsten poste einmale dein Ergebnis, vielleicht, kann man dir dann konkreter helfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## eXistenC (9. Mai 2009)

summerissa hat gesagt.:


> hmmm also habe es ausprobiert, aber so ganz klappt das nicht wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte... bzw. es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist
> 
> Gibt es noch andere Ideen oder Vorschläge wie man eine solch glänzende Haut erreichen kann?



Hi, 

am besten machst Du eine duplizierte Ebene, änderst von dieser dann die Farben, eventuell noch Struktur rein, vielleicht auch ein wenig gauschen, dann mit dem Pinsel über Ebenenmaske aus dem Original in die Koie hineinzeichnen. Zu guterletzt die Deckkraft der kopieebene auf 60 - 8ß % und Du kommst zu solchen Effekten. 

LG eXi


----------



## summerissa (10. Mai 2009)

sry... bin noch nicht so lange dabei... aber was ist "Koie"  =) 
und Farbe verändern Heller oder dunkler.... bzw.. in welchen Ton


----------



## Leola13 (10. Mai 2009)

Hai,



summerissa hat gesagt.:


> sry... bin noch nicht so lange dabei... aber was ist "Koie"  =)



Einfach ein Tippfehler. Er meint sicherlich Kopie.

Farbe verändern mit einer Tonwerkorrektur (Ebene - Neue Einstellungsebene - Tonwertkorrektur) oder mit Farbbalance bzw. Farbton / Sättigung.

Je nach Bild auch mit dem Fotofilter.

Ciao Stefan


----------

